# Say it Say it twice twice... PSA



## SquarePeg (Jan 20, 2017)

All these double posts are getting annoying.  Not sure if the social media explosion surrounding Inauguration Day has broken the internet or if it's just a TPF thing but please - after you hit Reply to Post once the little circle stops going, your response is posted.  To get your response to appear, you can refresh the page.  Don't hit reply again (or again and again and again like I did!).


----------



## limr (Jan 20, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> All these double posts are getting annoying.  Not sure if the social media explosion surrounding Inauguration Day has broken the internet or if it's just a TPF thing but please - after you hit Reply to Post once the little circle stops going, your response is posted.  To get your response to appear, you can refresh the page.  Don't hit reply again (or again and again and again like I did!).



Ditto! 

See what I did there?


----------



## Ysarex (Jan 20, 2017)

It's Trump's Russian hackers!

Joe


----------



## Derrel (Jan 20, 2017)

Good lord, this has been bothering me all day!!!! Had MULTIPLE problems, incvrddibly laggy server response; see others are having double posts as well. I was JUST looking for some way to report this glitch, which is very bad today!


----------



## Derrel (Jan 20, 2017)

Good lord, this has been bothering me all day!!!! Had MULTIPLE problems, incvrddibly laggy server response; see others are having double posts as well. I was JUST looking for some way to report this


----------



## Overread (Jan 20, 2017)

Lol glad its not just me - must just be a TPF thing! 


Then again isn't Forum Foundry based in Mexico - could be that Trumps first "Wall" is going to be a digital one to lock Mexico out of the world?


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 20, 2017)

Oakley dokalee.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 20, 2017)

Oakley dokalee.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 20, 2017)

Aliens


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 20, 2017)

Aliens



Yes, Aliens.


----------



## Frank F. (Jan 20, 2017)

got it












got it











got it











got it


----------



## limr (Jan 20, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> Aliens
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Aliens.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## astroNikon (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## astroNikon (Jan 20, 2017)

how did that happen ?      how did that happen ?     how did that happen ?      how did that happen ?      how did that happen ?      how did that happen ?     how did that happen ?      how did that happen ?      how did that happen ?     how did that happen ?      how did that happen ?      how did that happen ?     how did that happen ?      ow did that happen ?     how did that happen ?      how did that happen ?      how did that happen ?     how did that happen ?      how did that happen ?      how did that happen ?     how did that happen ?   

I mean, when did Limr become a Moderator ??
and SquarePeg?


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 20, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> I mean, when did Limr become a Moderator ??
> and SquarePeg?



But she's a red monitor.  I'm just a default color.


----------



## limr (Jan 20, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > I mean, when did Limr become a Moderator ??
> ...



And apparently, we merged and became ONE moderator 

I have no idea why we're different colors. I thought you had changed yours.


----------



## snowbear (Jan 20, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> how did that happen ?      how did that happen ?     how did that happen ?      how did that happen ?      how did that happen ?      how did that happen ?     how did that happen ?      how did that happen ?      how did that happen ?     how did that happen ?      how did that happen ?      how did that happen ?     how did that happen ?      ow did that happen ?     how did that happen ?      how did that happen ?      how did that happen ?     how did that happen ?      how did that happen ?      how did that happen ?     how did that happen ?
> 
> I mean, when did Limr become a Moderator ??
> and SquarePeg?



While you were sleeping.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 20, 2017)

snowbear said:


> While you were sleeping.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 20, 2017)

snowbear said:


> While you were sleeping.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 20, 2017)

limr said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > astroNikon said:
> ...



I did change it and wasn't able to change it back, lol.


----------



## nerwin (Jan 20, 2017)

The website locked up my browser for some reason when I hit reply. So I restarted Chrome and I was able to reply but it was very laggy.

EDIT:
There is something definitely wrong. Because I'll wait to let it post but it just looks like it times out so people think it never posted, but it did.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 20, 2017)

Yeah.... there truly is something going on.  That's why there's two of my last post. I didn't see the second one until I came back to this thread.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 20, 2017)

I click on Post Reply, and get the red circle with the diagonal.  Then an error message about having to wait __ seconds.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 20, 2017)

Yeah.... there truly is something going on.  That's why there's two of my last post. I didn't see the second one until I came back to this thread.

I click on Post Reply, and get the red circle with the diagonal.  Then an error message about having to wait __ seconds.


----------



## nerwin (Jan 20, 2017)

Yup. TPF is broken


----------



## limr (Jan 20, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > SquarePeg said:
> ...



D'oh!


----------



## Derrel (Jan 20, 2017)

And the winner for the day is Rick50 for his triple post in a teleconverter thread!!!! Three posts each one minute apart. Woohoo!

Why won't canon teleconverter work with Tamron?


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 21, 2017)

limr said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > astroNikon said:
> ...


That's probably the root cause of all the doubling.

Someone turn off the option of Backup Copy to 2nd Moderator.


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 21, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > SquarePeg said:
> ...



if you wrote in "moderator" it will look like that. if you leave it blank, it will default to the red "moderator"


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 21, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...


I thought it was a Russian Spy Moderator ...


----------



## nerwin (Jan 21, 2017)

Anyone else still having issues posting? I am.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 21, 2017)

nerwin said:


> Anyone else still having issues posting? I am.


Yes.  I post and the editing window still looks like I'm editing. But when I do a page refresh the post is posted.  No doubling either like yesterday .. so far.
Still annoying.

It's taking about 30 seconds for the post to show up.  I'm checking by using another window.  And of course the editing window is still in the edit mode so you have no idea that it actually posted, and you can click Post Reply again.


----------



## nerwin (Jan 21, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else still having issues posting? I am.
> ...



No idea why this is happening, hopefully it gets fixed soon because it's quite annoying.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 21, 2017)

nerwin said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > nerwin said:
> ...


I see you replied before my post got updated .. the 30 second lag which I had to cancel after finally showing up in another window for confirmation.


----------



## snowbear (Jan 21, 2017)

I get the Cougar sequential turn signal at top-right while it decides to post.or not, and double posting isn't consistent for me.  It is still going on.


----------



## smoke665 (Jan 21, 2017)

In addition to the double posting, it is now kicking me off, making me sign back in after every post


----------



## snowbear (Jan 21, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> In addition to the double posting, it is now kicking me off, making me sign back in after every post


I haven't had this happen yet.


----------



## smoke665 (Jan 21, 2017)

When you post it doesn't look like it went through. If you hit refresh, the post is there but you have to log back in.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 21, 2017)

snowbear said:


> smoke665 said:
> 
> 
> > In addition to the double posting, it is now kicking me off, making me sign back in after every post
> ...


It's probably the *RED *Moderator ...


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 21, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > smoke665 said:
> ...


17 minutes later my post hasn't cleared from the screen.


----------



## terri (Jan 21, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > SquarePeg said:
> ...


Fixed!


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 21, 2017)

terri said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...


you fixed SquarePeg ?!?!


----------



## terri (Jan 21, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> you fixed SquarePeg ?!?!



She was broken.     

It didn't seem right just to laugh and ignore her.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 21, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> > SquarePeg said:
> ...



admitting I have a problem is the first step.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 21, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > terri said:
> ...


I'll admit it.  You have a problem!


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 21, 2017)

Seems to be fixed. Testing post one try


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 21, 2017)

Yup. Fixed.


----------



## limr (Jan 21, 2017)

Woot!


----------



## limr (Jan 21, 2017)

Woot!


----------



## limr (Jan 21, 2017)

Don't worry, it's still fixed, I was just really happy to be able to post twice in a row quickly and on purpose


----------



## limr (Jan 21, 2017)

In fact...


----------



## limr (Jan 21, 2017)

Testing...


----------



## limr (Jan 21, 2017)

Yup...I was able to post twice in a row very fast, without the usual warning that I had to wait X seconds before I could post again.

Could have used that back in the heady Leaderboard days


----------



## terri (Jan 21, 2017)

OMG... it's fixed?


----------



## terri (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## Drive-By-Shooter (Jan 21, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> All these double posts are getting annoying.  Not sure if the social media explosion surrounding Inauguration Day has broken the internet or if it's just a TPF thing but please - after you hit Reply to Post once the little circle stops going, your response is posted.  To get your response to appear, you can refresh the page.  Don't hit reply again (or again and again and again like I did!).


figured that out eventually...


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 21, 2017)

Yeah, I posted a long posting and it went without an issue.  Yippee!!


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 22, 2017)

Let's hear it for the Mod Squad!


----------



## smoke665 (Jan 22, 2017)

Not quite fixed. Still keeps kicking me out over and over. Have to keep signing back in, sometimes in the middle of composing post.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 22, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> Not quite fixed. Still keeps kicking me out over and over. Have to keep signing back in, sometimes in the middle of composing post.



I have seen anyone else report that issue. Maybe post it in the technical issues forum as a separate issue.  When you sign back in are you ticking the Stay Logged In box?


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 22, 2017)

I didn't just see a dancing chicken did I ?
yeah, something is still broken !!


----------



## smoke665 (Jan 22, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> smoke665 said:
> 
> 
> > Not quite fixed. Still keeps kicking me out over and over. Have to keep signing back in, sometimes in the middle of composing post.
> ...



No but it hasn't done it till the last few days


----------



## Derrel (Jan 22, 2017)

Wow, the double-post/time delay/edit difficulty issue was so annoying, not only for replying, but also in the number of doubled-up Original Posts that it made! Soooo happy that this problems has been fixed!


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 22, 2017)

limr said:


> Yup...I was able to post twice in a row very fast, without the usual warning that I had to wait X seconds before I could post again.
> 
> Could have used that back in the heady Leaderboard days


well, then, it's time to start a new Leaderboard thread.
So says the *RED Moderator* !!


----------



## Frank F. (Jan 22, 2017)

Imo everything works fine again


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jan 22, 2017)

Everything works fine for me now


----------



## Drive-By-Shooter (Jan 27, 2017)

once i recognized the problem and then when i saw a delay, i copied my post into a file for retrieval to post if it got lost.
then, i opened TPF in another browser tab and checked to see it was posted.
initially, i saw duplicates, so i deleted them.
reported it on some thread somewhere, but did not find a way to report it to an admin.
apparently, we need a thread for this.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 27, 2017)

Drive-By-Shooter said:


> once i recognized the problem and then when i saw a delay, i copied my post into a file for retrieval to post if it got lost.
> then, i opened TPF in another browser tab and checked to see it was posted.
> initially, i saw duplicates, so i deleted them.
> reported it on some thread somewhere, but did not find a way to report it to an admin.
> apparently, we need a thread for this.



Today?  I thought it was resolved.


----------



## Drive-By-Shooter (Jan 28, 2017)

no, it was resolved.  just helping folks deal with it because, until the cause is known, we might see it again.
and that folks might consider cleaning up their dups.


----------

